
Round 18 Results – TechEmpower Framework Benchmark - roman-holovin
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r18
======
roman-holovin
Most notable (for me) change is actix-web fortunes test performance increased
almost 3 times since last round. For this test implementation have to select
whole table from database (it is small, but implementation should have no
knowledge about its size), insert additional record at runtime, sort whole
list and produce html according to the template.

This is kind of realistic workload for a web server in data fetching scenario.

